# Old shipmates.



## Mike lawrence (Oct 29, 2006)

In 58 I joined the 'Surrey 'of NZ Shipping Co.,(Jester) and served on her for 2 years as eng.,s steward. The Mates steward was a bloke called Cole Schofield who was already aboard her(K). Through the years I have tried to find him and link up but to no avail. Back about 2 months ago I gave up looking in Oz or Kiwi and looked closer to home. Bingo! I left a message on one phone but his wife wiped the phone tape, where they live now is a secure site as Cole is now blind and one of the girls' in the office chased up this site and we're now in contact with each other after 55 years. Thank you for sending her message on to me. Well don e every bloody one of you.B\)


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Congratulations, Mike! Well done SN.........!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

That's great news. 
Mick S


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day mike Lawrence,m,21th aug.2013.05:55.reld shipmates.a great post,congratulaions on locating your shipmate,regards ben27


----------

